# A few shots from the "Supercar paddock" at Silverstone



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Silverstone played host to the Supercar series at the weekend, including GT1s, GT3s, GT4s and Lamborghinis and they had a "Supercar Paddock" full of rather nice metal - they had driven up in a cruise from Pall Mall to Silverstone - must have been quite a sight!

Here's a few of them:
*Supercar Paddock - Would have loved to have seen this cruise up from Pall Mall to Silverstone - 50+ "supercars", including a couple of TTs that must have snuck in under the rader somehow!* :roll: 













































*Some silly registrations* :roll: 


















*My new car (maybe)!*









There were quite a few more but I would have spent all day taking photographs!


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Mmmmmm (dribbles!)   

Paul


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Damn, I only live a short distance from Silverstone, I would have loved to have gone along to that 

Great pics Paul 

Charlie


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

You should have popped down to the infield car park at Stowe. Far quicker cars down there


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> You should have popped down to the infield car park at Stowe. Far quicker cars down there


 :lol:

We did try! All we needed was a phone call  :roll:


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

It's good to see TT forum members taking a broader interest in cars and enthusing with other marques 

Joe


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Charlie said:


> Damn, I only live a short distance from Silverstone, I would have loved to have gone along to that
> 
> Great pics Paul
> 
> Charlie


They were just a side show to the real action....


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > You should have popped down to the infield car park at Stowe. Far quicker cars down there
> ...


I did ask, but got a flat no from the hosts 

Did you meat up with Clive? Paths crossed as i believe we arrived at the pits for a wander around the JRM & Sumo Power garages just after you'd left :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > W7 PMC said:
> ...


Yeah, it was me that invited him on the spare ticket I was given. Spent all day up there with him. I think we did miss a call from you when we were in the paddock as Clive's phone was on silent!

Thanks for trying anyway


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Crucially however, Paul did not meat me in any way shape or form ;-)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Crucially however, Paul did not meat me in any way shape or form ;-)


 :lol:

Good point, well made!!


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > Crucially however, Paul did not meat me in any way shape or form ;-)
> ...


Indeed, a very good point.

When we gonna organise a MEET up?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

I think this weekend proved we'd struggle to organise an extended drinking session in a brewery ;-)


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

clived said:


> I think this weekend proved we'd struggle to organise an extended drinking session in a brewery ;-)


Right, i'm on a mission now to get something sorted. Will call you later in the week & sort something out. Any meets you're attending over the next few weeks? Want to see you new 1M


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

W7 PMC said:


> clived said:
> 
> 
> > I think this weekend proved we'd struggle to organise an extended drinking session in a brewery ;-)
> ...


I'm going to try and organise a Kneesworth meet for 22nd June if you can make it down for that Paul. Clive *should* be there for that


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> W7 PMC said:
> 
> 
> > clived said:
> ...


Sorry Paul, i'm in London for most of next week & won't be in a car (taking the train).

Will keep my eyes out for the next one & se if i can make it


----------

